# Craw filled bows



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Hit the Berry two weeks ago but it was still pretty frozen. Fished a couple of shallow bays with minimal success. That didn't meet my ice-off need so I went again Thursday night-Friday morning. Caught a few cutts Friday night, including one that fought like it was a slot buster but ended up being a plump 21 incher. Fishing was hot for about an hour after the sun went down and then slowed. Started fishing again at 5 a.m. and fishing was hot until the sun hit the water. The fishing was slowing down when I kept the 16"er for my limit of bows, so of course my next two fish were 19" fatties. Other people started showing up about 8 a.m., and were doing fair with their clear bobbers and power bait. The fish seemed to come in schools, so it would be slow for a while and then a little quick action. Probably ended catching 25 fish, with only 7 of them being Cutts. The bows brought home were 20.5", 19", 18", & 16".
Went home to fillet the bows and they were all FILLED with 1.5" baby craws. They need to come up with freeze dried crawdads for bait like the crickets Bill Dance endorses. Kuddos to the DWR for planting more bows at Strawberry. They are getting big, are fun to catch, and make great fillets for the smoker.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done, thanks for the report!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They really do fillet well. I brought home last week's 20" rainbow and was nervous about eggs. Not a problem! Nice thick fillets and delicious too.

Looks like you did well. Congrats.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice rainbows. Any ice left on the berry?


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

No ice left and there were a few boat cruising around. None of mine had eggs. I saved three of them to smoke. I ate the other yesterday and it was so good I might just fry up the rest instead of smoking them.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Love those 'bows! I know we need the cutts in the 'Berry but I'll go for the rainbows every time, for both sport and flavor.


----------

